# Colt Metropolitan Mk III



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I finally got to pick up my new-to-me Colt Metropolitan I bought at the gun show 2 weeks ago. Probably 95 percent or so; there's some wear around the muzzle like it was in a holster.

This one and the Lawman Mk III I picked up at the previous show are built like tanks. They'll be around in my daughters accumulation long after I'm gone.

Here's right and left of the Metro, and the Metro and Lawman together.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is an old beauty you got there Mr.Rfawcs. I got an old Lawman MK III that I think a lot of myself. All most same gun except I got the adjustable sites. Good luck with yours and good shooting.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Great looking Colt wheelgun....Congrats:smt1099


----------

